# Duo Eyelash Glue or Simular



## abbey_08 (Oct 26, 2008)

where can i find duo eyelash glue in england? i can never find any decent eyelash glue in the shops and everyone here seems to use duo, but cant find it anywhere! or if anyone can recommend a decent eyelash glue i can get in superdrugs or something. thanks!


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi try eye beauty, they are good and i got some amazing lashes from them too.
Eye Beauty


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 26, 2008)

They sell it in MAC stores, that's where I got mine.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 26, 2008)

Shu Uemera glue is pretty good, next to Duo.


----------

